
Show HN: Search a database of 5000 keyboard shortcuts by description or keys - tkainrad
https://keycombiner.com/collecting/collections/public/
======
tkainrad
Hey HN! My side-project KeyCombiner just got a major new feature addition:

Search functionality over its complete database of keyboard shortcuts. You can
search (without login) by description, Win/Linux bindings, MacOS bindings, or
a combination of these.

I can think of a couple of scenarios where this could be useful:

1\. To see if there is a consensus for a particular operation, e.g., search
for "Step out" and see that IDEs use F6 (Eclipse), F8 (Jetbrains), and
F10(VSCode) for this. This could be helpful when thinking about key bindings
for your application. 2\. If you want to, as a user, assign your own key
bindings and like to maximize compatibility in many different applications.
Search if, eg ctrl+shift+a is already reserved for other things by the apps
you use. 3\. Last but not least, the main idea of KeyCombiner is to create
your own shortcut collections and then learn and practice them, create cheat
sheets, share with others, etc. The shortcut search helps to find combinations
to put into your own collections. If you are logged in, the search results
that are already in your collections will be marked. (I wish Spotify could do
this with songs any my playlists!)

Largely thanks to the DataTables open source project, you can do many things
with the result table in regards to filtering, row grouping, showing/hiding
columns, and so on.

While the feature is not overly exciting from a technical standpoint, I like
to think that it is interesting and useful because I haven't seen anything
similar. I would love to hear what you think can be done with it.

